# The tallest twin towers of the world



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

World's tallest twin towers is in Missouri City, Texas, USA.

There are two guyed 600.4 metre tall radio masts, the KTRK-TV Tower ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015726) and the Fox-TV Tower ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015709) just approximately 30 metres apart.
See satellite image
http://www.terraserver-usa.com/GetI...w=600&h=400&f=&fs=8&fc=ffffff99&logo=1&lp=--- None ---

Does this arrangement has a special nickname?
Has someone photographs of this interesting ensemble?


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Funny, never heard of it...Missouri of all places. The only ones come to mind are the Petronas towers.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Same. And those are freestanding structures. I don't think they count!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I always that the Twins of the WTC were the tallest Twin Towers in the world.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

No one lives on that radio tower, it's just a freestanding structure in middle of nowhere.  World Trade Center WAS the tallest twin towers in the world.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

^^The Petronas is now, even before the WTC was destroyed.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't count spires for height, so they are not taller.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Are the WTC towers taller than petronas to roof?

Anyway, in a few years those twins in Guangzhou will be the tallest twins


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

TalB said:


> I don't count spires for height, so they are not taller.


whatever it is, the WTC is no longer there so Petronas is the tallest twins :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Even when the WTC is still there, The Petronas is taller!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Will will just have to used diagrams to determine which is bigger.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

So close, but you're right. The WTCs were taller so that's it really.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

^^^
we need the same with the Guangzhou ones


----------



## BellevueWolverine (Nov 18, 2005)

jlshyang said:


> whatever it is, the WTC is no longer there so Petronas is the tallest twins :cheers:


yeah thats something to drink to...idiot


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Technically, the Petronas Towers would be taller than 2 WTC, b/c it's actually six feet shorter, but 1 WTC would still surpass them.


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

BellevueWolverine said:


> yeah thats something to drink to...idiot



:lol: Nice comeback.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

BellevueWolverine said:


> yeah thats something to drink to...idiot


that's very polite.... :bash:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

BellevueWolverine said:


> yeah thats something to drink to...idiot


of course it's something to drink to...

Something which no longer exist could be taller? :weirdo:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Either way, the Twins were still the tallest twin towers in the world.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Any pics of these guyed masts? 
| |
| |
| |


----------



## Method101 (Nov 16, 2005)

jlshyang said:


> of course it's something to drink to...
> 
> Something which no longer exist could be taller? :weirdo:


apparently this kid didn't understand what bellevuewolverine meant lol


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Method101 said:


> apparently this kid didn't understand what bellevuewolverine meant lol


yea, apparently i didn't get what he/she was trying to say. My bad.


----------



## Method101 (Nov 16, 2005)

jlshyang said:


> yea, apparently i didn't get what he/she was trying to say. My bad.


haha yup, it is your bad, now shut up


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

The Petronas Towers are a big bunch of cheaters wanting to snatch the tallest tower title...................and succeeded.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I still never got why they were even considered the WTBs when neither of their rooftops surpassed the Sears Tower let alone 1 WTC.


----------

